# German Nationals research V-cubes to be a part of the competition



## Erik (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
Would you all be interested in having 6/7 competition at the German Nationals in Essen? The german nationals is open to everyone, but only the German people are able to win the prizes there. This maybe is going to be a seperate competition, probably in cooperation with the WCA.
(althought there is a possibility that this will change a bit, certainly for the 6/7, and also the content of the prizes).
I've been asked by someone to check your opinion about this.
Also I would like to know if you would be interested in coming then.

More details still to come keep looking!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

I would come.... but I don't have the spare $1000 laying around to do it


----------



## DonQuixote (Aug 21, 2008)

One can compete at the German Nationals without German nationality?

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 21, 2008)

Theoreticly I would like to compete with the 7x7, but on the other hand I want to get a good place at 3x3 and OH...
But how is the regulation about the finals? are there 8 germans getting to them or can it happen that 8 others get there?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2008)

Can we have a seperate event for 6x6x6's where you get bonuspoints for accidently popping it? Could the price be a non-popping 6x6x6? If so, I WILL be there!

I will probably be there anyway, it's only 1 hour from the border.

1 tip: Keep 7x7x7 for the final event because of the "roundness" feeling in your hands


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2008)

Aw...
_Someday_, I'll make it to some German Nationals!


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello Erik, 

I thought new categories were adding in a World championship, because anybody can get the WR..... yes, I know that I'll never get it but if we want to add skewb cube many cubers should come in or a simply amateur can reach the WR.

Will 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 be officially then?


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

Although I don't have any V-cubes at the moment and I don't know, if I can afford any until German Nationals, I would still appreciate it if these events were added.
2x2 and 5x5 should be held as well, by the way.


----------



## Jens (Aug 22, 2008)

I will be there, why not compete with those big cubes 



Lucas Garron said:


> Aw...
> _Someday_, I'll make it to some German Nationals!



 No!
 we will beat you then.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2008)

Raffael: You could borrow some of mine for the competition.

Everyone: Keep the following in mind:

9e)New official events may be added each calendar year, and existing official events may be removed. 
9e1) The decision to add or remove an event is made by the WCA Board.
9e2) The proposal to add an event is based on a poll about the popularity of new events. The poll is held each calendar year in January and February, on the forum of the WCA website.
9e3) The proposal to remove an event is done by selecting the event with a low number of competitors in the previous calendar year. The proposal is made each calendar year in February, on the forum of the WCA website.
9e4) Other events may be held during a competition, but will be unofficial and therefore not part of the official results of the competition.


----------



## Ron (Aug 24, 2008)

Why would someone answer no to this question?


----------



## Ton (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I planned my trip just for one day, and for sure all event will not fit in one day. It would be silly to pay my stay for the three of us (Rama, Maria and me) at my own expense. I guess it will be the “someone” organizing the event? Erik?


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes it's a problem, organisation wise it would be almost impossible to hold the 6/7 competition at the same day so it could probably be the next day.


----------



## Ton (Aug 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> Yes it's a problem, organisation wise it would be almost impossible to hold the 6/7 competition at the same day so it could probably be the next day.


Yes, but who will organising the event? I will not be there -to expensive for me, for a unoffiicial event- , so I can not be of any help.


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2008)

I could be there to organise it together with V-cubes maybe. 
Of course it is a totally UNOFFICIAL tournament, not approved by WCA or whatever. (6/7 are not official anyway) Of course it's possible to also do a 5x5 competition there at that time too. 
It's just a matter of checking if people would stay one more day longer or come a day earlier to compete in this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 24, 2008)

Shooot, this will take place the same weekend as the Hungarian Open (supposedly...it's just not officially announced yet, or dunno).


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2008)

Erik said:


> I could be there to organise it together with V-cubes maybe.
> Of course it is a totally UNOFFICIAL tournament, not approved by WCA or whatever. (6/7 are not official anyway) Of course it's possible to also do a 5x5 competition there at that time too.
> It's just a matter of checking if people would stay one more day longer or come a day earlier to compete in this.



I wouldn't stay one day longer just for solving a 6x6/7x7. It's way too expensive.
Isn't it possible to hold a 6x6/7x7 event after the Winner's Ceremony on Saturday?


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2008)

Tim: No,
the final updates:
there will be a very nice (unofficial) competition on sunday with 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 at the V-cube booth!
Nice prizes for everyone and even nicer prizes for winners!
(5x5 all brands are allowed)
Hoping a lot of good cubers will come there!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik said:


> Tim: No,
> the final updates:
> there will be a very nice (unofficial) competition on sunday with 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 at the V-cube booth!
> Nice prizes for everyone and even nicer prizes for winners!
> ...



i will be there. i do not solve the big cubes all that fast, but hey, it will eb fun anyway.


----------



## Faz (Sep 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> I could be there to organise it together with V-cubes maybe.
> Of course it is a totally UNOFFICIAL tournament, not approved by WCA or whatever. (6/7 are not official anyway) Of course it's possible to also do a 5x5 competition there at that time too.
> It's just a matter of checking if people would stay one more day longer or come a day earlier to compete in this.



You just want the 6x6 and 7x7 so that you can win!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

The German Nationals might actually end up with more non-germans than actual german competitors. I will see you all there and I hope it will all be average of 5 events.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 24, 2008)

yay arnaud! so basically is it the comp on sat and the v cube stuff on sunday? where is everyone staying that night?


----------

